# Sofia Riesing - walking the runway for Etam 2019/20 show during Paris Fashion Week 24.09.2019 x13



## brian69 (28 Sep. 2019)

​


----------



## svinho (10 Okt. 2019)

danke für die bilder


----------



## king2805 (3 Okt. 2020)

danke für sofia


----------



## Steinar (5 Dez. 2020)

Danke für die faszinierenden Bilder


----------



## tom_s (4 Jan. 2021)

schöne Fotos, vielen Dank


----------



## finchen (14 Jan. 2021)

Vielen Dank für die schöne Sofia!


----------



## Cav (28 Jan. 2021)

Sehr heiß :thx:


----------



## schulze106 (31 Jan. 2021)

Dankeschön:thx:


----------



## mark1 (22 Feb. 2021)

thanks a lot for this work


----------

